# Mobile Sempron 3500+  Dualcore?????



## tj3011 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hey habe ma ne frage is der CPU ein Dualcore Mobile Sempron 3500+ oder singel core??????????


----------



## tj3011 (6. Dezember 2007)

??????????


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Dezember 2007)

Die Semprons sind Single-Core CPUs.

Ähnlich wie die für den Desktop PC.

Etwa auf der Ebene eines Pentium M 740. Jedes T-Modell von Intel oder Turion ist schneller als der Sempron. Quelle die Proz. Liste der CHIP in der Ausgabe 12/07.

Mich beschleicht auch das Gefühl, dass diese Mobile Variante dem Desktop etwas zu ähnlich ist. > Stromverbrauch


----------



## tj3011 (6. Dezember 2007)

ich will mir das Notebook hier holen mir reicht das ich brauche es nur für den office bereich 

habe dazu noch eine frage da steht drinn das: 
Betriebssystem:                 FreeDOS 
heißt das das da kein Betriebssystem drauf ist????

Prozessor 		 		 			


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 				Prozessor: 				AMD Mobile Sempron 3500+ 		 		 			


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 				Multi-Core-Technologie: 				Dual-Core 		 		 			


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 				64-Bit-Computing: 				Ja 		 		 			


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 				Chipsatz: 				NVIDIA GeForce Go 6100 / nForce Go 430


----------



## HtPC (6. Dezember 2007)

tj3011 schrieb:


> Hey habe ma ne frage is der CPU ein Dualcore Mobile Sempron 3500+ oder singel core??????????



Es gibt CPUs mit einem Kern. 
Den Sempron Mobile und den älteren ursprünglichen Turion64 auf dem Sockel 754. Das ist zwar eine Desktop Sockel, der Turion64 lief aber nur auf Noty Mainboards.
(Ausnahmen sind ein paar Desktopboards, überwiegend von MSI) auf denen er auch läuft.
Auf der Notebookseite von AMD sind die Turion64 allerdings nicht mehr gelistet. Unter alternate ist bei mobile nur noch der Sockel gelistet.


Der mobil Turion im Sockel S1 läuft nur in diesem und ist ein dualcore. Für die neueren Sockel s1 gibt es auch Semprons, die aber nur einen Kern haben.
http://www.amdcompare.com/de-de/notebook/

Es gibt aber auch zwei ITX Boards mit Sockel S1, nur sind die sehr teuer.


----------



## HtPC (6. Dezember 2007)

tj3011 schrieb:


> ich will mir das Notebook hier holen mir reicht das ich brauche es nur für den office bereich
> 
> habe dazu noch eine frage da steht drinn das:
> Betriebssystem:                 FreeDOS
> ...



Free Dos besagt es wird nur mit Treiber-Cd geliefert.
Linux oder Xp kannst Du dir dann selbst drauf machen.

Multi core bedeutet, es ist zwar nur ein single (Sempron) drin, aber das Board gibts auch mit Dual-Core CPU.
Meist auch ein Hinweis das die CPU gesockelt ist, somit tauschbar. Im Gegensatz zu fest mit Mainboard verlöteten.


----------



## tj3011 (6. Dezember 2007)

gut ich will mir XP drauf machen thx für die schnellen antworten


----------

